# Install paddle shift on cruze?



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

Love shifting my automatic cruze but like to keep both hands on the wheel. Has anyone found a way to do this or installed one?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Probably not as most of us guys here that enjoy shifting just bought the manual so we could enjoy the experience to the max.


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

:th_coolio:Got my ancle crushed and tore my left foot off in a motorcycle accident when I was 16. Got t boned by a station wagon. They put it back together so it sort of works but now I'm 57 and arthritus prevents me from shifting when its rainy or cold. Otherwise I'm with you on the manual. Tried 4 different manuals for a week and loved them. They really respond well for a 1.4 eh. Got 3" magnaflo dual exhaust, injen CAI and B&G springs to make me feel better. Insalling them next week. Hope to get the trifecta premium tune before the end of the year so the red wire is free. What else do you motor minds suggest


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

DMV certainly wants you to keep both hands on the wheel, failed my wife while shifting from 1st to 2nd when making a wife left turn on a divided highway. Also fail you if you drive too slow. Second test, she left it in 1st and just hit over 5,000 RPM.

Like to see these guys during an FAA flight test, besides making an approach maintaining proper decent speed, straight as an error. Need your right hand free, to work those radios, throttle, mixture, flaps, trim, prop pitch, and landing gear, plus keying the mic. Getting checked out in the right seat really takes a lot of practice.

Too bad you weren't wearing a helmet on your left ankle, I use to love riding on a motorcycle, until this crazy kid pulled out in front of me head on when he was in a no passing zone. Witnesses said I flew 40 feet before hitting the pavement. Ouch. Switched backed to bicycles riding on trails where no motor vehicles are allowed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> DMV certainly wants you to keep both hands on the wheel, failed my wife while shifting from 1st to 2nd when making a wife left turn on a divided highway. Also fail you if you drive too slow. Second test, she left it in 1st and just hit over 5,000 RPM.
> 
> Like to see these guys during an FAA flight test, besides making an approach maintaining proper decent speed, straight as an error. Need your right hand free, to work those radios, throttle, mixture, flaps, trim, prop pitch, and landing gear, plus keying the mic. Getting checked out in the right seat really takes a lot of practice.


This is why I made my son take his driver's test in an automatic. I even went so far as to not let him drive the Lancer (which he learned in) for a month before his driver's test just so he would get used to the "hand rules" again. Your wife's DMV tester was an idiot - I would have reported him to the State Police as an unqualified road driving tester after the test was passed in an automatic.

When I went to do my driving test (years ago) in Texas, the DMV tester wanted to ticket my mom for having an improperly licensed car. It was licensed in Florida, where my father was a legal resident. We left and I went back with my dad, who wore his uniform and he talked to the head of the DMV office. He was the only road tester assigned to that DMV office and was very nice to me during the test as a result.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I failed my test the first time too. I was perfectly capable of making a 3-point turn, even on a hill. 

The instructor made me do it on this HUGE hill. Wouldn't have been a problem, but when I stopped to back up, he kept telling me to get so close to the curb that my front tires were nearly touching it. So of course, as soon as I went to back up, before I could take my foot off the brake and hit the gas, the car rolls maybe 5", as is the norm for a manual car on a big hill, and the tires bump the curb a little bit. "Oh, sorry, you just failed the test". Freaking moron. :angry:

I went right back and did the test with another instructor, doing the 3-point turn MY way the second time...and have been driving manual the rest of my life since.

Our Camry SE has paddle shifters. They're kinda fun - though I'm sure they'd be a lot more fun on the V6 version with 270 HP


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

My Z has the paddle shifters and they can be a lot of fun, but most of the time I just leave it in "Drive" and let the auto do its thing. Adding this feature to any car that does not have an option for it in any model would likely be a fairly involved and expensive undertaking. Since there is not a similarly equipped Cruze model to borrow parts from, everything would have to be customized and adapted to fit. Then, you would need to tap into the stick shifter's electronics to tie them into your fabricated paddle shifters. In the end, while it would be cool to have a one-of-a-kind Cruze, the cost would probably not be worth it.


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

I was in 8 MC accidents in 8 years! Bad luck I guess. Failed my first DMV driving test too. The officers na was Crumm, honest. He got in the car and said you fail and got out. I got out and asked him why, he said you look nervous. Couldnt have been my long hai back in 1969, eh. I found a paddle shifter but it's 1200.00. I work at the biggest chevy dealer in Kansas City, originaly from Boston. After I set up my cruze and show them it doesn't throw codes I'm going to try to get them let me set some up so people can finance the upgrade without spending a lot of money after the fact. Then I'll upgrade my membership and advertize them. Dave McCarthy


----------



## rafaelmd (Jul 27, 2013)

I think we can study this DIY and make it for CRUZE... using the camaro paddleshift ....
DIY - Complete PNP Harness for Paddle Shifter Retrofit - A Pictorial Guide


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

There's an Korean kit available for around 550 USD maximum specially made for the Cruze. JAK Speciality Auto in Malaysia is already selling. I'll try to get some more information because I prefer shifting too. Too bad that most of the cars in Thailand only come in Automatic.


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

Found it! 

Á¨Äò¿ë ÆÐµé½¬ÇÁÆ®->½¦º¸·¹Å©·çÁî DIY.(»ó) : ³×ÀÌ¹ö ºí·Î±×

Who reads and can communicate in Korean?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

QUOTE=Agastya;339857]Found it! 

Á¨Äò¿ë ÆÐµé½¬ÇÁÆ®->½¦º¸·¹Å©·çÁî DIY.(»ó) : ³×ÀÌ¹ö ºí·Î±×

Who reads and can communicate in Korean?[/QUOTE]

Google does the rough part.... 

_Good afternoon.

Nundojang take items that remained at the end of last year pulrigil day wait is finally found work.

Paddle and modules Jeungpyeong did you work that you've scouted by.

Not depend on the current cruise paddle yen else.

Perhaps the current train Roche F / L, starting at or above Veloster now understand that most of the running.

The two main reasons the paddle is sweet.

Improve the speed and one speed,

I want another one in my commitment rpm are possible depending on the speed geotyijyo.

Manual, but almost 20 years, so auto mall atgi mission, but a little bored pyeonhagineun fighter.

But what do you mean the transmission speed improvements there are few, right?

Currently the basic conditions of the D-range gear knob on the left side after the change to the M range + / - operations're supposed to.

But attach the paddle gear knob without having to take your hands you can with the paddle shifting.

Basic conditions in order to operate the gear singular gear knob will have to move more than 1cm.

In addition, the entire right arm'll move.

But just switch pressed L Street, that shift can move only about 2mm.

Numerically, but simply look at five times the speed of transmission.

In both cases, of course, from the time of signal transmission speed which is the same. It's not the transmission itself has changed.

However, in order to shift the paddle side of the body at the time when you move faster eopgetjyo bound.

And driving with both hands quite stable nature.


Apart from shifting speed in M ​​mode can be adjusted as I want because rpm Maximum torque always near the car

Control is possible. Of course, I do not think this mileage though. More car instead of my will, as're able to move powerfully.


Anyway, for me, the other items of this reason, the task became one priority.

In addition, the module contains a number of additional features significantly in the safe operation helping them.

Below is an introduction of how to DIY. About this time, handles up to work, and to introduce the rest of the rest of the flight.

Is a basic sequence of operations.

1. While on boot handle is rotated 180 degrees.

Two. Turn off the engine, open the bonnet battery - terminal is removed.

Three. Remove the driver's airbag.

Four. To start off the handle in situ makes 180.

Five. Loosen the mounting bolts with a wrench handle by a separate handle.

Six. To put the handle on the back of the hand holding the hole to fit the shape.

Seven. Paddles are fixed to the wiring.

Eight. Assemble in the reverse order of disassembly.

In the picture below, with additional descriptions exit.
_


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

> CRUISE-CRUZE said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE=Agastya;339857]Found it!
> ...


 figured that one out too. The process seems very simple, except for the carving part. But a dremel will make the task easier. 

But the main issue for me is too find out where to order the parts. Furthermore, I have a feeling this is only the last part of the DIY. There are probably previous parts where we need to tap the signals from the gear lever.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e.../22010-first-cruze-world-paddle-shifters.html


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e.../22010-first-cruze-world-paddle-shifters.html


Maybe would have been first in the world if he was 9 months earlier to install it. Always be careful with saying "First", "Best", "Only", etc.

But the mod is nicely done. Don't know if it's less complicated but it seems more expensive if you have to order a new wheel instead of just the paddles.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e.../22010-first-cruze-world-paddle-shifters.html


Thanks for the link!


----------

